# Kee meets Obeissance



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Some good proofing goin' on there ... very nice !


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

The one with the lawn mower made me giggle... You have an awesome dog there


----------

